# I am getting a 4 month old Tennessee Walker/Spotted Horse mare



## Cowgirl07 (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm getting a 4 month old mare her name is Barbie Doll she is worth 1000 dollars but I'm getting her for 500 dollars she is a baby she just has to be worked with.I've seen her mom and her daddy and her.Her mom is a Spotted Horse her name is Indian Princess she's not registered because the previous owner didnt have papers for her and her daddy is a Tennessee Walking Horse his name is Claxton's Mark he is registered.Her daddy's grandpaw and great grandpaw were world grand champion Tennessee Walkers.Their names were Mark of Carbon and Pusher.she comes from a very great bloodline.I'm supposed to go back later this week to buy her she is a wonderful horse.And to beat it all the owner wants her to go to a good home and she would have it with me.Let me know what you THINK Thanks :happydance:


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Id try to do the leg work and get the papers, never know ya might need em, or wanna sell a baby one day,. 500 dollars isnt bad for a young untrained unregestered walker, If you have the skills facility and time to train it yourself. If you have to pay a trainer you are way better off buying an older trained horse you can ride. You can get a pretty good, trained ready to go walker for 1000 in your area.


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

I suppose its your decision... But I still feel your other horse needs a lot more care and attention before you bring on another one, let alone one who isn't trained. From what I've read on this forum, you're a beginner, and as the saying goes, green and green make black and blue.

That, and if this owner wants a good home for his horse and sees your skinny guy, I'd assume he's going to rethink the matter. Not saying none of this is possibly, but give it time and get some more experience is my opinion here.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

What happened to the mare you were trading goats for? Is this filly in addition to that one, or did that deal fall through?


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

ShinaKonga said:


> From what I've read on this forum, you're a beginner, and as the saying goes, green and green make black and blue.
> .


I've never heard that. That's a good one. Green and green don't go though everyone's right. SOMEONE has to know what they're doing. 
I've worked and sold a black TWH with Pusher bloodlines. But he was 7 and already trained and shown, he was also registered and his father was world grand champion...he sold for $750..he wasn't my horse, I was just asked to ride him and advertise him. 
Have you had experience with gaited horses? If you care about bloodlines and showing(the impression I got from your mentioning his ansestory) then you really need experience with gaited horses..saddleseat is way different. You may already know this. But even that gelding that was totally trained I wouldn't put a beginner on him..he behaved BEAUTIFULLY for me. But he didn't do well on a loose rein. He rode in a belham with CONSTANT contact.
Just a thought
I personally wouldn't pay 500 for. 4 month old. You've got some tine before you can ride so your looking at lots of ground work. For 500 you can get a fully trained horse. Heck, there's a 2 year old pinto I'm working with now who's broke for an beginner. He walks trots cantered crosses creeks backs will even canter from a standstill. $850. He'll mature at around 15.2 .
In the end you'll do what you want. But you asked for opinion's. I wouldn't buy a 4 month old if I were you and I have 11 years experience..I'd reccomend you spend a little more and get yourself a fully trained horse to learn on. It takes A LOT of patience to train young horses..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dresden (Jun 24, 2011)

Since we are talking price and bloodlines, I gave away an 8 yr old registered black Jose Jose baby just because his behavior was poor and he needed more training than I have the skills to provide(especially since I don't have gaited horse experience). I mightve charged a little for him if I hadn't found the absolute perfect home for him and he was a rescue so I wanted a good home first and foremost. I know a show and trail experienced twh 3yr old out of great bloodlines selling for $1800. No way I would pay $500 for an unregistered 4 month old. Especially is as others are saying, you are inexperienced. Bad idea.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl07 (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a year of experience they say papers dont mean anything the owner was going to sell her for 1000 but she going to let me have her for 500 because the horse economy is getting low in my area im an intermediate horse rider i know all the basics and parts of the horse all over inside and out ive got knowledge and if i need help with her i got an advanced person by my side thats my fiance im not a beginner at all im a Cowgirl now no longer a Citygirl i believe i will have fun training her it wont be bad at all if i get throwed again it wont be as bad i got thrown by my fiances horse because my cycle was coming in and to beat it all he was a gelding and mares aint to bad depends on training and bloodlines tennessee walkers are supposed to have a big heart a heart as big as Texas thats a big heart i appreciate the advice ill be alright
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caleybooth (Mar 11, 2011)

Cowgirl07 said:


> *I have a year of experience* they say papers dont mean anything the owner was going to sell her for 1000 but she going to let me have her for 500 because the horse economy is getting low in my area im an intermediate horse rider i know all the basics and parts of the horse all over inside and out ive got knowledge and if i need help with her i got an advanced person by my side thats my fiance im not a beginner at all *im a Cowgirl now no longer a Citygirl* i believe i will have fun training her it wont be bad at all if i get throwed again it wont be as bad i got thrown by my fiances horse *because my cycle was coming in* and to beat it all he was a gelding and *mares aint to bad* depends on training and bloodlines *tennessee walkers are supposed to have a big heart* a heart as big as Texas thats a big heart i appreciate the advice ill be alright
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh mylanta.... :shock:**facepalm**:shock:

You are gonna get so much crap for this... 
This might be a good idea - :hide:


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

All I have to say is get a d*** good trainer if you want this foal. My personal belief is that you shouldnt do this. Looking at your other horse, he could use some groceries so maybe use that money for some quality hay and grain instead. You aren't going to want to hear this but you need to face the truth before you get hurt.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I agree with the above posters. It takes more than one year of experience to train a horse. Even if your husband is experienced, you still have another horses that needs care. I have been riding for 7 years and there would be no way I would even consider attempting to train a horse, so I'm not sure why you (or anyone for that matter) with only one year of experience would think you are capable of training a horse. 500 for a young, untrained horse, whether registered or not, is overpriced. In today's market people are practically giving away great, well trained horses, and 500 would be a much better investment to the horse you already have. If you're set on getting another horse, though, I would suggest finding an older, well trained, "been there done that" horse. Just because she lowered her price from 1000 to 500 for you does not mean you're getting a good deal.


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

Bloodlines aren't going to matter when its YOUR blood on the ground.

You're prattling on about how much of a cowgirl you are, and how experienced your fiance is, when neither of you can even keep weight on the horse you've owned for eight months now? If you have the money to buy a new horse, you have the money to get some meat on Baxter's bones before diving into this whole new idea of an untrained mare. How are you going to meet her nutrition needs of a FOUR MONTH OLD to begin with? Its frustrating to see you go on about how good you are, while the horse you currently own takes the appearance of such a lack of care that I suspect your fiance isn't the expert you think he is if he's letting it get that bad.

Knowing the parts of a horse doesn't make you a 'cowgirl'. Getting thrown off a horse ONCE doesn't make you 'intermediate'. All these statements mean to me is that you're being cocky with your limited abilities. I think you need a horse you can handle- which would be, as previously stated, an older and well-trained one.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I could pick you apart sweety, I really could, buttttt I don't think you'd listen anyways, and everyone here has already (rather kindly) told you why this is bad.

So, you should probably listen to them. The people on here don't have just one year of experience, they have many and know what they're talking about on this subject.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Is this person for real?


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

Saskia said:


> Is this person for real?


I'm wondering if its just a troll, really.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

In addition to being totally unprepared, you are way overpaying for the horse. It doesn't matter who the stud is and what it's done because the foal is unregistered and unregisterable. It doesn't matter what the seller wanted, so it sounds like you are getting a great bargain, the horse is worth $100 if that and you will have 3 years in front of you, taking care of her, before ever putting a saddle on.

I'm not going to jump on the bandwagon about your other horse(s) and your tack of experience but you really need to listen to what people with much greater knowledge and experience have to say.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

How is Baxter's weight now? It really would be better if you focused on getting him healthy before adding more horses. 

As far as being an intermediate rider after only a year, that's just not very likely. I have been riding most of my life, I am 35 and I would only deem myself as an intermediate rider. It's exciting to have a new lifestyle, but that doesn't make you a cowgirl, you still have a lot to learn.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Living in the country doesn't make you a cowgirl any more than living in a garage would make me a car. :?

BAD idea all around, especially for this foal. If you can't properly care for the adult horse you already have, you have no good reason for taking on a weanling.

You haven't been riding long enough to consider yourself anything more than a _beginner_. At this point you're nothing more than a rank amateur who has no business trying to train _anything_, much less a young horse.


----------



## Cowgirl07 (Sep 6, 2011)

Baxter is fine now I've been giving him grains,cracked corn and whole corn and minerals 2 times a day the minerals once a day he's getting fat now and I understand the point I'm not a begginer 1 year experience why would I be a begginer I don't get it the people I'm getting her off of is knowledgeable people.I thought that I was going to have people to congratulate me on getting the baby mare but I guess not I'm mad now because I'm getting laughed at for no reason at all I'm not mad at nobody but 2 people I'm going to get me a ciggerette Thank you Moderators help me out


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Cowgirl07 said:


> I'm not a begginer 1 year experience why would I be a begginer I don't get it


Because of the amount there is to learn about horses, they are not like bicycles and it takes many many years to learn.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Cowgirl07 said:


> I'm mad now because I'm getting laughed at for no reason at all I'm not mad at nobody but 2 people I'm going to get me a ciggerette Thank you Moderators help me out


 
Cowgirl, no-one is laughing at you. 

There are many knowledgable folks on here with decades of experience. They are posting with your best interest at heart. People get passionate when they see what is more than likely to have a bad outcome. 

1 year of riding experience does not prepare one to take on all that training one from the ground up entails. Many horse owners ride for many, many years and never will be ready or willing to take on training their own. If you really want to train someday, spend the time now learning on broke horses, take lessons, find a mentor. Don't jump in the deep end before you learn to swim.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Living in the country doesn't make you a cowgirl any more than living in a garage would make me a car. :?


I wondered why you were called speed Racer!



Cowgirl07 said:


> I'm not a begginer 1 year experience why would I be a begginer I don't get it the people I'm getting her off of is knowledgeable people.I thought that I was going to have people to congratulate me on getting the baby mare but I guess not I'm mad now because I'm getting laughed at for no reason at all I'm not mad at nobody but 2 people I'm going to get me a ciggerette Thank you Moderators help me out


People are genuinely scared for you, rather than laughing at you I think, your posts show a scary amount of immaturity, both in the way you construct your posts, the lack of punctuation, poor spelling etc, and in the actual content.

You are a beginner, just because you have ridden for a year does not promote you to any other status, falling off does not get you another status. Years of riding and lessons from a recognized trainer may get you out of beginner status.

Everything that you have ever posted here, and the condition of the horse you already have means that we are concerned for both this filly and yourself, if the story is even true.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Cowgirl07 said:


> t I'm not a begginer 1 year experience why would I be a begginer I don't get it Moderators help me out


The fact that you don't get it is the whole point. Based you your posts and the condition of your horses, you are no where near ready to take on a foal.

As far as being helped out - you are. The problem is you want rainbows and congratulation and you aren't getting them so you are upset. What you got was solid advice that you would prefer to ignore. It's a shame that a foal will probably take the blunt of your lack of understanding. Believe me, you are being helped out, you just don't want to accept the help.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

You are diffinately still a begginer. Hell, I've been riding for 15 yrs and I would barely label myself as an intermediate rider. 

You have soooo much to learn. For one, you are getting (hopefully not) a FILLY not a "baby mare" just the fact that you dont know the correct term is a huge red flag. 

You also stated that mares are easier to handle than geldings, which in most cases isnt true. Mares have heat cycles and can get extremely grumpy during them. 

No way you have enough knowledge to handle a weanling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

You are being helped out, so why not just accept the advice? For example if I, even with 7 years experience, decided I was getting a 4 month old horse, everyone on here would be giving me the same exact advice as you--put your money somewhere else. It takes many, many years of riding and lessons and hard learning experiences to get you to be considered an intermediate-experienced rider or horseman/woman. It takes MUCH more than just 1 year and falling off once.

Just save the $500 you were going to put into the horse and spend it on the one you already have. Spoil your own horse, get him some new tack, whatever, and let the filly find another home with a more experienced person.

Even if you refuse to believe you are a beginner, there are also very many intermediate or experienced riders that would not take on the task of raising and 'breaking' a young horse. We are all advising you to take the smarter, cheaper, and easier way out of this situation by not taking on another horse.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry for the double post..



Lonestar22 said:


> You have soooo much to learn. For one, you are getting (hopefully not) a FILLY not a "baby mare" just the fact that you dont know the correct term is a huge red flag.
> 
> You also stated that mares are easier to handle than geldings, which in most cases isnt true. Mares have heat cycles and can get extremely grumpy during them.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


But this is what I forgot to mention in my other post. Soo true, if you have even the slightest bit of knowledge about horses, you would know that a 4 month old is a filly. I have been around many mares and geldings, and every one of the mares has her own attitude and the geldings have been much more mellow and 'nice' for lack of a better word.


----------



## Cowgirl07 (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm alright now I was mad at someone saying is this person for real and someone calling me a troll that's what I got mad about I understand the point why is it a bad idea for me to get a baby horse 4 months old she will be a filly at 2 years old.you have to put a saddle on them let them get the feel of the saddle.Put the bits in the mouth.etc.I accept the help I will look up some sorces online and see what I have to do and the experience etc.if I don't meet the requirements,I will get someone else to train her and learn from them Thanks


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

You just don't get it.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Morbid curiousity brings me back to this thread.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

There is a lot more to training a horse than putting on a saddle and a bit. You should ask your boyfriend what is involved in training a horse.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Your lack of knowledge as to what a 4 month old female horse is called shows your lack of knowledge. You say you know horses inside and out, did you know each of these?:


Foal: a horse of either sex less than one year old. A nursing foal is sometimes called a suckling and a foal that has been weaned is called a weanling. Most domesticated foals are weaned at five to seven months of age, although foals can be weaned at four months with no adverse physical effects.
Yearling: a horse of either sex that is between one and two years old.
Colt: a male horse under the age of four. A common terminology error is to call any young horse a "colt", when the term actually only refers to young male horses.
*Filly: a female horse under the age of four.*
*Mare: a female horse four years old and older.*
Stallion: a non-castrated male horse four years old and older. Some people, particularly in the UK, refer to a stallion as a "horse".
Gelding: a castrated male horse of any age.

We are all still highly suggesting you not get this filly - with very good reason. Why spend $500 just to wait a few years to really do much with it anyway? If you want to find a good horse for $500, find one that has "been there done that" and that will help you learn more about horse ownership. Then take some lessons, find a trainer, get a lot of experience and help, THEN reevaluate your life and money situation and get you an untrained horse after that. You should never go into buying any young, untrained horse as an inexperienced horseperson thinking you can do it all and you will find a trainer "if you can't do it", because along the way you may think you're doing something right when in the end you will end up with still an untrained, disobedient horse.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Cowgirl07 said:


> I will look up some sorces online and see what I have to do


The trouble is no amount of looking up sources online, or asking people here will fill in the information that you need. Working with a baby means being able to act and react at a moments notice or you can inadvertently cause a huge problem.

Also a thought for you...........I am so relieved that I didn't lose my mare last week, she was ill and only by knowing beforehand what those tiny little changes in her normal way of being could mean, meant that I called a vet straight away, and didn't wait. 

Without that knowledge she could have died, even more reason for me to suggest that someone who is so obviously lacking in experience spends another few years riding and expanding their horsey knowledge, so you can not only name all the parts of the horse, but you can read the subtle signs that tell you that they hurt, or are ill, before you think about taking on a youngster.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I meant no disrespect in my comment. I merely observed what you were saying and the language you chose, and thought it was a real possibility that you were someone coming online merely to stir people up. I haven't really seen you 'round here much, so I thought I should ask, perhaps someone could have vouched for you. I hardly think it was fair for you to be "mad" at me for that. 

I know you aren't keen to be listening to what me, or anyone else on here has to say, but we kind of have to say it because even online I feel this strange responsibility when I see people diving into the deep end, even if you don't listen at least I tried. The bottom line is horses are expensive and dangerous even at the best of times. Its great that you want to learn and try new things with horses, but after a year of riding you couldn't have possibly mastered what you need to master to move onto a young horse. Its not just you, its anyone. 

Here is a non horse example for you: It's like a child in grade one saying they aren't a beginner at spelling anymore because they have been writing for a year and that they are now ready to research and produce a university level essay. Anyone who has been through school knows that between grade 1 and grade 7, or 10, or 12 you learn so much more and, in retrospect, you know that back then you could have never done that. What me, and others, are trying to say is that horse riding is like school, you don't get it done in a year, it takes 5, 10 years of dedicated, regular riding, sometimes longer, and even after that people never stop learning and improving. 

I've been riding for many years and I would not attempt to break a three year old at this point in my life. Not because I couldn't, I have before, but because I think for most amateurs breaking a horse is simply a stupid decision. They're unpredictable, they're dangerous and sometimes it works out but its a risk people should really reconsider taking, and by explaining what you think training is, I don't think you truly grasp the danger and gravity of the situation. 

Professionals do this dangerous job, but they have the tack, the gear, the facilities, the trained help, they know how to do it properly, and still even they get hurt.

I urge you to consider your purchase. Think of mastering your skills on your current horse. Think about learning new things, like how about you give dressage a go? Or go to a show? Or take some lessons in something you have never done? Explore the horse world and later, down the track, you can probably come across a nice young horse that is a much better deal than the one you propose.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

This is how it starts. You are going to get the four month old filly... over time you are going to decide that she isn't worth the trouble of waiting. You are going to realize you have a yearling filly that you can't sell. Not even for the price of what you paid for her. Even though you might have managed to get her to go around with you on a lead rope without biting, kicking or pulling. In the meantime you have decided you want to get another horse you can ride. And since you are sure the filly will sell before you've brought the new horse home you save up another $500 and go out and buy one and end up with more horses than you intend. And you'll give up hope on selling the yearling filly, who is really good for nothing but sitting in a pasture at this point. So you'll decide to keep her. And then something will happen in your life later on that will put you at a point where you have too many horses, not enough experience to handle them and you can't afford anything for them. 

So you'll have unmarketable horses because you didn't have the time to deal with all of them. This one hasn't been ridden in years, this one is a basically unhandled filly (probably two year old at that point), this one is thin because you are feeding him CORN (of all things) and the others... well you sort of forgot you had them because you've been so busy juggling everything. 

I have five horses on the property right now. Two are mine. I spend very little individual time with them because I have too many horses. Since the owners of the other three don't do anything with them I have to juggle them as well. Don't buy the filly. Concentrate on your other horses. And please stop feeding your thin horse corn....


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Good luck, darling. You're really, REALLY going to need it. I hope you figure it out before you screw up this poor filly.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

ShutUpJoe said it before I could, what are you doing feeding a horse whole
corn? Get on the internet and research the ramifications. You need to be 
feeding him a weight builder, some rice bran for fat & get him some much
needed protein. Poor Baxter, get the vet out and have him/her help you
determine how much he needs. When was the last time he was wormed,
had his teeth checked, stool sample, shots, coggins? Thats gonna run you
about $300+ and you'll have to do that before you bring the filly home.

You are being taken for a sucker buying a 4 month old filly for $500.
I've been riding/around horses for over 30 years, come from a family
that traded back when trading was "almost" respectable, and even I have
been took.

I'm not questioning your ability, don't really care. But I hate to see someone
suckered into an unwanted horse, with no papers, no handling, and weaning
a 4 month old is too early IMO. I question their experience, integrity, and 
quality and I'm warning you to stay away! Think about it, hard.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Cowgirl07 said:


> I'm alright now I was mad at someone saying is this person for real and someone calling me a troll that's what I got mad about I understand the point why is it a bad idea for me to get a baby horse 4 months old she will be a filly at 2 years old.you have to put a saddle on them let them get the feel of the saddle.Put the bits in the mouth.etc.I accept the help I will look up some sorces online and see what I have to do and the experience etc.if I don't meet the requirements,I will get someone else to train her and learn from them Thanks


There's more to training a young horse than saddling and bridling. Before you can even THINK of that, you need to teach ground manners and ensure that they are properly settled in the horse's mind. Haltering, leading, tying, picking up hooves, yielding to pressure, backing, voice commands, loading, hauling, etc etc... there is FOUNDATION to lay down before you can begin building the bricks of a good saddle horse. You have a good 2-2.5 years before you can begin riding your filly and a lot of that depends on her mind, maturity and overall size. She needs to be properly balanced and fed before she will be any good under saddle.


----------



## Cowgirl07 (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm trying to think of what to do? I will keep yall posted on how shes doing if I have problems, I will get another person that can train horses I think that's a better idea I understand training a horse is a life threatening thing some of them.The weanling that I'm getting lets me pet her and hug her I'm going back to see her this Wednesday.I love her and she loves me I'm not afraid of her one bit I'll even posts some pictures of her and me on here,and Dixie herself that's what I'm going to name her.Her name is Barbie Doll she comes from a great bloodline,Claxton's Mark is her daddy and Indian Princess is her mommy.Mark of Carbon is Claxton's Mark's daddy, and Pusher is Claxton's Mark's grandpaw.Her mommy and daddy is gentle as can be,if her parents are gentle she would have to be too.She has 2 sisters and one brother who is a gelding his name is Prince Micheal he's in Alabama now.I forgot the names of her 2 sisters I will post that as well when I ask the owner again,the 4 have the same mother and father.The father is full-blooded Tennessee Walker and the mother is a Spotted horse,They are gentle as can be,I've been around them.The weanling I'm going to get is a gentle as she can be too.The training is the hard part I would have to get an experienced rider that's been around the ropes.I will get more information on her before buying her I will be mistake free.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

The more you post, the more sure I am that you SHOULD NOT get this horse. I would venture to say you probably shouldn't even have the one you do have.

I'll tell you right now, you already made your first mistake with this filly. You think she "loves" you.

Why do I get the feeling this filly will be a pushy, nippy, misbehaved 1000lb animal in no time?


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Seriously, for the sake of the horse's well being and your own, rethink buying her. Your maturity level and lack of knowledge are clear in every post. Just do what's best for everyone and don't get her.


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

I can already see you don't intend on taking any of the advice given to you on this thread. I feel bad for this filly you apparently still intend on purchasing with your limited so called 'cowgirl' skills.

I don't want to mock you- but you SERIOUSLY need to listen to what people are telling you on here. Get some more experience. Work with Baxter. If Baxter is too much, sell him and find a well broke horse to learn on. Maybe in the future you'll be able to buy a filly to work with, but right now you're going to end up hurt and most likely cause training problems in this filly that somebody else will eventually have to fix.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Cowgirl07 said:


> I'm trying to think of what to do? I will keep yall posted on how shes doing if I have problems, I will get another person that can train horses I think that's a better idea I understand training a horse is a life threatening thing some of them.The weanling that I'm getting lets me pet her and hug her I'm going back to see her this Wednesday.I love her and she loves me I'm not afraid of her one bit I'll even posts some pictures of her and me on here,and Dixie herself that's what I'm going to name her.Her name is Barbie Doll she comes from a great bloodline,Claxton's Mark is her daddy and Indian Princess is her mommy.Mark of Carbon is Claxton's Mark's daddy, and Pusher is Claxton's Mark's grandpaw.Her mommy and daddy is gentle as can be,if her parents are gentle she would have to be too.She has 2 sisters and one brother who is a gelding his name is Prince Micheal he's in Alabama now.I forgot the names of her 2 sisters I will post that as well when I ask the owner again,the 4 have the same mother and father.The father is full-blooded Tennessee Walker and the mother is a Spotted horse,They are gentle as can be,I've been around them.The weanling I'm going to get is a gentle as she can be too.The training is the hard part I would have to get an experienced rider that's been around the ropes.I will get more information on her before buying her* I will be mistake free.*


No, you won't be. Your first mistake is thinking you can take on this filly. Just because she lets you hug her doesn't mean she's going to be easy to handle or that she's going to be easy to train. That just means she's used to people. Let me ask you this: do you know how to train a horse to pick up its feet? Do you know how to teach a horse to lunge properly? Do you know how to teach a horse to lead properly without crowding you or fighting you? I'm thinking you don't. You have a horse now that has all its training and groundwork done, so it already knows how to do all the things it needs to. You may know how to pick up Baxter's feet or lead him, but that doesn't mean you can TEACH a foal to do the same. There is a HUGE leap between doing something with a horse and TEACHING a horse to do the same thing. 

Trust me, I know what I'm talking about. I got my horse as a basically unhandled two-year-old stud colt. He knew how to walk on a lead, but didn't know not to crowd me. He didn't know how to pick up his feet. It has taken CONSTANTLY working with him to get him to where I can walk him on a loose lead without him climbing up my shoulder. We STILL have fights over him picking up his feet and not kicking me. I wouldn't even want to think about having to teach all the stuff I had to teach Aires to a four-month-old. Aires was older, so he picked up on everything very quickly and retained it. Working with a four-month-old would be like working with a 200lbs toddler constantly. They don't retain things as well, so you have to constantly remind them (I take it you don't have kids, so you probably don't know what it's like to chase a toddler around constantly telling them to not do something, just to have them do it again five seconds later...it's exhausting and frustrating). :shock:

I really feel sorry for this poor filly. I can just picture what ShutUpJoe said happening and it makes me sad.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a 17 hand Belgian draft horse in my pasture that was babied as a colt. He would lay in the girl's lap. She'd hand feed him and make excuses for his behavior. Thinking that he'd be a big puppy dog. Well..... he turned into a big HUGE puppy dog alright. And trust me it's not safe or cute when a BIG horse tries to sit in your lap because he's afraid of a trash bag blowing in the wind!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I doubt it will just be a case of "someone has to fix the problems" later. With the horse economy the way it is, slaughter is a much more possible outcome. Shame.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Cowgirl07 said:


> I will be mistake free.


I am also a beginner with horses that I have had for 4 years...but I'm pretty sure it is safe to say...

*No one *is mistake free with horses.

Please listen to what these vastly more experienced and very kind people are trying to tell you. If not for your sake, for the horse.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I've been reading through your posts, Cowgirl- and I'm wondering? How about having your boyfriend come talk to us about this horse? He'd probably understand what we're talking about when we say that he needs a better diet and that buying the weanling *filly* isn't a good idea. (atleast, if he really is an 'advanced' horse person. With your idea of intermediate, I'm wondering if your boyfriend even knows how to properly lead a horse, much less train one.)

What is your idea of a 'cowgirl?' someone who can sit on a horse and lives on more than half an acre of land? I have a much different definition of a cowgirl.

I live in the suburbs of one of America's largest cities. My house is like any city person's...small, with a practically non existent yard, and in a large community. I dress like anyone else and I have very good grammer (that's flattering myself, but I atleast use proper punctuation!)

At the same time, I work on a 40 acre horse farm. The majority of our horses are Quarter Horses or QH mutts; I can rope a cow just as well as any of the men that I work with, I rodeo. I cut cattle and practice reining for the heck of it. I work an 11 hour day on weekends at the farm, and 3 hours on week days. By definition, I could be a 'cowgirl.' but I could also, technically be considered an 'advanced' rider, simply because I can ride well, have good hands, and generally always get my horse to do what I want.

Even so, I would never trust myself to train a horse alone. 

That's not to say that I don't break horses, because I do. But the difference is that I have not one boyfriend to help me, but THREE professionals from different backrounds and different techniques- teaching me their trade. All of these professionals have been training for as long as I've been alive. I would never attempt to do anything with a young horse, or even a horse that just needed brushed up- alone.

After four years of riding, and a year of learning to train- I still only consider myself an intermediate rider, and not even a beginner trainer. I'm, as of right now, an assistant. A perfect place for me because I have experienced people to fall back on if I'm confused or have questions.

Even if you are a good rider. Let me tell you that riding and training are two totally different things. Practically different languages. When training, you have to be extremely confident, perfectly clear with what you're telling the animal to do, and patient.

Its like with math. You could be an all A student in everything to do with math. You might be a natural at it. But that doesn't mean you'll be the next greatest professor at some university. As a teacher, you not only have to know how to do it, you have to know how to tell others how to do it; and often in many different forms. Training a horse is exactly like that.

You probably won't get a thing out of what any of us have said to you, but I suppose that I wish you luck...and I really hope that you don't both end up dead.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Cowgirl, why do you want the filly when you have Baxter who needs your attention? Do you just want a cute baby? 
What are your plans for her?


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

riccil0ve said:


> I doubt it will just be a case of "someone has to fix the problems" later. With the horse economy the way it is, slaughter is a much more possible outcome. Shame.


I suppose a slaughterhouse will be a more realistic fix, yes. Bloodlines won't save you there.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Bloodlines she won't even be able to prove.


----------



## Cowgirl07 (Sep 6, 2011)

I would never kill a horse I love horses and my boyfriend can make a horse do anything he wants it to do.And as far as my maturity level and lack of knowledge do you mean Horses?As far as using correct capitalization,punctuation,spelling,etc.I thought it didn't matter on here,On here I guess it does.I want Barbie doll so bad I can't stand it I will keep ya'll posted,and I will let you know if I get her or not.Thanks


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't know. Does it matter if I can read your post or not?


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

Then why did your boyfriend let Baxter get so thin?


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Seriously how old are you?

You act like your 5 with the whole "she loves me and her mommy and daddy are so cute." They are called a DAM and a SIRE.

You are so naive an misguided, you and your boyfriend must be real special. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Before you get her go in and try to pick up a hoof and hold it up, walk her around with a halter and lead and hold her still for about ten-fifteen minutes as if she was being seen by a vet. By yourself, because no matter how much your boyfriend says he's going to help you'll more than likely be doing some stuff by yourself. And you need to be able to handle things if you have to. And PLEASE STOP FEEDING THAT HORSE CORN!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I want a baby camel, I really do! I've probably spent more time on a camel's
back in egypt than you have on horses. Not trying to be mean. There is a camel
calf for sale locally that I can afford and would love to have. That
being said, do I have experience training camels - no, do I have the money
for vet care, professional training, feed - yes. Could I safely handle an untrained, 500 - 2,000+ lb. animal and keep him safe and myself safe - no.
Do I get things, esp. animals because I just really, really want them - NO

I leave it to the pros and deal with the situations I have at hand.
I hold on to the dream, learn as much as possible, and ride camels when I
get the chance. I don't bring them home because they love me, and I them.


----------



## caleybooth (Mar 11, 2011)

OOOOOOhhh what a cute bebeh! I will name him George and I will hug him, and pet him, and squeeze him and he will be my friend... 

Seriously I'm torn between laughing and crying when I read the OP's posts...

In my head I'm imagining the OP as a 12-year-old girl and her boyfriend with all his experience is a 13 year old kid who has mucked out a stall once or twice.

All I know is that there is no way in H-E-L-L that I would come on this forum and post pics of a starving horse (unless it was a rescue that I was rehabbing) and then tell everyone that I was getting ANOTHER horse - when it's plain and obvious that I can't afford to feed the one I have. 

SOMEBODY GIVE THIS GIRL A SHOVEL - CAUSE SHE'S DIGGING HERSELF QUITE A DEEP HOLE!!!!!!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

No one is saying YOU will kill this horse. I'm saying I highly, HIGHLY doubt you or your boyfriend have enough experience to train this filly. She will turn into a pushy, full grown horse and you will be forced to sell her or get killed yourself because you won't know how to handle it. The person you sell [and by sell, I mean give away, because you won't get any money for an unregistered, unregisterable, unhandled horse] to may be nice, but it's very likely the horse will pass hands again and again until she ends up in the kill pen.

You are in WAY over your head, child. By taking this filly, you may as well sign her death sentence now. You will not be able to handle a weanling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

"I am afraid of him sometimes not when I'm riding when it comes to lead rope he walks up to fast that's my weakness right now leading him on a lead rope he is a willing horse maybe its me or he needs more training
Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/gaited-horses/tennessee-walker-pinto-horse-97246/page2/#ixzz1aVoCDCYW"

You are afraid of your horse so you are going to buy an even younger one? 
​


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this is getting a bit out of hand. I think the OP is way over her head, so time to close the floodgates.


----------

